# DF: Nick Diaz: I Like Dealing With PRIDE Rules



## Clark Kent (Jan 10, 2011)

*Nick Diaz: I Like Dealing With PRIDE Rules
By snakerattle79 - 01-10-2011 03:39 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Nick Diaz: I Like Dealing With PRIDE Rules | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

I used to come in running in a lot, and getting overly aggressive. You get that way, because you (get caught up in trying to) win on damage. Youre fighting a different fight. One guys trying to win the round, one guys trying to win the fight.

Thats why I like dealing with Pride rules. I thought that there would be an organization that has that type of scoring criteria. I thought that show would stick around; Id probably be fighting for them right now.

But that whole thing went under. They kind of want to do away with that whole way of fighting, even though its been around for a long time.

The restarts and the old Pride rules, its better.

The yellow card (if) you stall. You cant stall. You have to fight.

You cant elbow. You have to punch. It takes a lot of space. A guy on the bottom wants to get up, he gets up because youre making space to punch. It makes for a more technical aspect to come out. It makes for more transition and movement to happen. Its more exciting to watch and it makes for the better fighter to win.

The way that things are going now, you dont (always) see the better fighter win. They play a game to win.

Thats what my brother needs to do, is play a game to win. Just like I should have done, is play a game to win. But its hard to do that. Thats what you saw there.


Read More...


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 23, 2011)

As much as I like Nick I get the impression that nothing is his fault, ever.

That said, he is entertaining. I always thought that "**** Nick Diaz says" would make an excellent sitcom.


----------

